# No sound through receiver from PS3



## Guest

Hey folks. I'm wiring my PS3 through my *Yamaha HTR-6050 *Surround Sound Receiver. NO SOUND

The PS3 has an HDMI cable that i connected to the DVD HDMI input on the receiver. Still no sound. Theres some saying that I need to hook up a digital fiber optic cable from the PS3 to the digital optical hookup on the receiver as well. I thought HDMI took care of that? 

Problem. The digital input on the HTR-6050 is a coaxial connection. Now I need to get a digital-coaxial converter? How will my audio be affected? The PS3 is a Blue ray palyer, so I'm trying not to sacrifice any sound quality. But right now there is no sound at all.

I've scoured the net and this seems to be a problem with the receiver. I'm looking for some good advice before I go out and purchase the hardware.

Thanks


----------



## tcarcio

First welcome to the forum. This might be a simple question but did you go into the menu of the reciever and tell it to except audio through hdmi? You need to change the dvd input that you chose to use hdmi. I have A pioneer and I have to do the same thing. You should also check the audio out of the ps3 to make sure it is on the correct output.


----------



## salvasol

Welcome to the forum ...:wave:



djbinding said:


> The PS3 has an HDMI cable that i connected to the DVD HDMI input on the receiver. Still no sound. Theres some saying that I need to hook up a digital fiber optic cable from the PS3 to the digital optical hookup on the receiver as well. I thought HDMI took care of that?


If you use a coax/optical cable you won't be able to decode TrueHD, DTS HD, DTS MA, etc. 

I agree with TC, check the settings first before you do anything (most likely is something that is not setup right).

Does the picture shows fine??? ...Is the problem with the audio only???


----------



## Guest

I'm gonna check the receiver menu, but for now it is accepting video through hdmi, but no audio.


----------



## salvasol

I have bad news for you ...I found this on Ymaha website:



> Can I pass HDMI audio signals through a Yamaha receiver to my TV speakers?
> Yes, All Yamaha HDMI compatible AV receivers can pass through HDMI audio signals. The factory default option allows the receiver to send audio signals coming through the HDMI inputs to the speaker terminals of the receiver. (*With the exception of the HTR-6050*, HTR-6130 and the RX-V363 which only support HDMI audio video pass through.) The HDMI inputs only pass the video signal to the TV monitor. The Other option can be selected in HDMI SET in the receivers Manual Setup Menu. This will enable the receiver to pass the audio signal straight through to the TV. Pleases refer to the owners manual for specific details regarding the HDMI settings.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the research. So where does this put me? Don't get the converter? Or can i program the receiver?


----------



## salvasol

djbinding said:


> Don't get the converter? Or can i program the receiver?


Yes you have to get it, or you can use analog (2 CHannels) but it won't be the same :yes:

This is what I will do: Use HDMI to connect to TV to get the best picture and then optical/coax converter from PS3 to AVR (6050); what will happen is that any audio format the PS3 decodes it will be downconverted to DolbyDigital and will be played by the AVR.

Are you planning to upgrade AVR in the near future or you just got the 6050???


----------



## Guest

I'm getting a picture through the receivers HDMI DVD input. I think I'll run the digital optical through the converter to the coaxial in put on the receiver. Done deal I hope. 

I bought the receiver a year ago, I guess it's a little outdated alraedy. Either that or PS3 is having compatability issues.

If this works, I'm gonna stick with it. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest

Well, I added the optical/coaxial converter, and still no sound. How do i go about progarmming the receiver? Maybe that's my next step


----------



## TurboTropic

I'd suggest you stop using the receiver between your PS3 and TV. It doesn't add any value but is introducing problems.

Make sure your PS3 is not set to pass audio via HDMI.


----------



## Guest

I had to change the audio setting on the PS3. Thanks for the help, I'm finally up and running. The Blue ray on the PS3 is awesome.


----------



## raymonde69

djbinding said:


> Hey folks. I'm wiring my PS3 through my *Yamaha HTR-6050 *Surround Sound Receiver. NO SOUND
> 
> The PS3 has an HDMI cable that i connected to the DVD HDMI input on the receiver. Still no sound. Theres some saying that I need to hook up a digital fiber optic cable from the PS3 to the digital optical hookup on the receiver as well. I thought HDMI took care of that?
> 
> Problem. The digital input on the HTR-6050 is a coaxial connection. Now I need to get a digital-coaxial converter? How will my audio be affected? The PS3 is a Blue ray palyer, so I'm trying not to sacrifice any sound quality. But right now there is no sound at all.
> 
> I've scoured the net and this seems to be a problem with the receiver. I'm looking for some good advice before I go out and purchase the hardware.
> 
> Thanks


I have the same problem with my HTR-6130 though I think the other replies to this post are wrong because I can get video and audio from my cable box with an HDMI cable but not with my ps3, so it must be some other setting probably something to do with the PS3. Unless someone has an explanation as to why my cable box would work fine but not the PS3...


----------



## salvasol

raymonde69 said:


> I can get video and audio from my cable box with an HDMI cable but not with my ps3, so it must be some other setting probably something to do with the PS3. Unless someone has an explanation as to why my cable box would work fine but not the PS3...


Check you PS3 settings to see if they're correct, try swapping HDMI cables, try connecting to a different input on the AVR....:yes:


----------



## rondoph1982

Hello. I have a Yamaha RX-V363 receiver and I had a similar problem with getting the receiver to play HD video through the "DVD" hdmi port, while simultaneously playing audio through the "CD" optical port. If you custom program one of the receiver's 4 "Scenes", then you can get it to play video from one input and audio from a different one. I customized Scene 1 to be called "DVD Viewing" but changed the source to come from the CD input. Somehow, it resulted in me being able to view HD video on my TV via the "DVD" hdmi input while hearing audio from the "CD" optical input. Anyway, you can check how to create custom scenes in the receiver's Owner's Manual. It seems to be working just fine.


----------

